#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Compare and Contrast file system and Data Management System

## Dhiya

File system data management served as the only method of file storage and retrieval before the advent of database management systems. Guys. Please help me to compare and contrast these two systems.

----------


## Shana

> File system data management served as the only method of file storage and retrieval before the advent of database management systems. Guys. Please help me to compare and contrast these two systems.


As to my knowledge, http://bisma.in/file-system-vs-dbms/ this would help you. It lists all the similarities and differences between those 2.

----------

